
Moving the joyent/libuv repository to libuv/libuv - juanriaza
https://github.com/joyent/libuv/issues/1573#issuecomment-64534328
======
afandian
The behaviour of Joyent towards Ben Nordhuis left a very bad taste in my mouth
last year. So I checked on the contributions to libuv [1] and it looks like
he's back on the project. I wonder what happened?

[1]
[https://github.com/libuv/libuv/commits?author=bnoordhuis](https://github.com/libuv/libuv/commits?author=bnoordhuis)

~~~
olalonde
> The behaviour of Joyent towards Ben Nordhuis left a very bad taste in my
> mouth last year.

What happened?

~~~
argentpyro
Ben Noordhuis reverted a commit that had removed gendered language from libuv
documentation:

[https://github.com/joyent/libuv/commit/804d40e](https://github.com/joyent/libuv/commit/804d40e)

Joyent received a lot of flak because people believe that Ben was a Joyent
employee (he actually worked for Strongloop). Joyent came out with a post
separating themselves from Ben, saying that they were in support of gender
neutral language:

[https://www.joyent.com/blog/the-power-of-a-
pronoun](https://www.joyent.com/blog/the-power-of-a-pronoun)

~~~
throwaway90446
Which is all well and good, but the author of that blog post, the one who
stated he would not hesitate to fire Ben if he were an employee, has no
problem mocking bisexuals in public presentations:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGkVM1B5NuI#t=3059](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGkVM1B5NuI#t=3059)

To date, Bryan Cantrill remains CTO of Joyent. The corporate position appears
to be that blatant homophobia by employees is acceptable, but improper
pronouns are terminable offenses.

~~~
astrodust
That does seem like an inappropriate joke, bad taste no doubt, but a firing
offense? Only if this was representative of a pattern.

~~~
philh
throwaway wasn't suggesting that Bryan should be fired for that.

------
bigdubs
The Kestrel
([https://github.com/aspnet/KestrelHttpServer](https://github.com/aspnet/KestrelHttpServer))
web server that is included in ASP.net vNext uses Libuv at it's core. Pretty
cool that this project is becoming more mature.

------
michaelmior
Interesting new logo [0]

[0]
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/libuv/libuv/a499b737bf58b0...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/libuv/libuv/a499b737bf58b076c0c51868a5095c7c29be7c32/img/banner.png)

~~~
vkjv
I guess the "uv" in "libuv" stands for "unicorn velociraptor."

Edit:

"libuv" stand for "Librarian Unicorn Velociraptor".
[http://logs.nodejs.org/libuv/2012-09-09](http://logs.nodejs.org/libuv/2012-09-09)

~~~
cpeterso
What did the "uv" in stand for originally?

~~~
oso2k
Don't quote me, but, I believe the expectation was that when you linked to it,
you would be linking with "luv". Hence

cc -luv myapp.o -o myapp

This is intended to be much like the effect of GNU libiberty [0] (cc -liberty
myapp.o -o myapp).

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libiberty](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libiberty)

